# Maybe babies?



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

My girlfriend and I recently rescued two rats from someone on Craigslist. One of them is a dumbo eared male and the other is a hairless female. Neither are fixed/spayed, and the female looks a bit round. They have been in the (very tiny)cage together for six months, according to the previous owner. She said that the female has gotten round in the middle before only to rapidly lose the weight. I assume that these may have been pregnancies that the female reabsorbed. I have attached some pictures in the hope that one of you might be able to tell me if she is indeed carrying a litter. Thank you.


----------

